# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Was tut der Mann am (vorerst) heißesten Tag des Jahres?

## WinfriedW

*Richtig, er organisiert sich Schatten:*



Vor dem Hintergrund der schlechten Prognose drängen mich die Erben, ich solle weniger Zeit im Forum vergeuden und lieber meine Baustellen zum Abschluss  bringen  :eek!: . 

WW

----------


## Schorschel

Was, um Himmels willen, machst Du denn da? Sieht ja richtig "großbaustellenmäßig" aus...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Winfried,

nennst man das relexen? ich dachte immer das muss ja etwas wunderbares sein aber Du auf der Baustelle pur! Das hätte ich jetzt nicht von gedacht, nicht übertreiben mein Lieber

Mach es Gut
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

du im Blaumann, ich hatte mir dich ganz anders vorgestellt, mit weißem Hemd und Anzug. Sehe ich richtig, du mit Zopf? Die Lagerfugen in deiner Granitmauer mußt du noch nacharbeiten. Hast du die Steine mit den dunkeln Fugen alle an einem Tag verarbeitet, alle Achtung? Spielen im Forum, macht ja auch Freude und ist nicht so anstrengend.                                                                             Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... nennst man das relexen?


Nee! Andere gehen in die Muckybude. Ca. 45 kg wiegt so eine Klamotte. Ich trainiere für's nächst größere Kalieber.



> ... du im Blaumann ...


Mein Sonntagsoutfit!



> ... mit weißem Hemd und Anzug.


Ja auch, bei Beerdigungen kommt der Blaumann nicht so gut.



> ... du mit Zopf?


Zum Zopf reicht's nach der Chemo leider nicht mehr. Das ist die afrikataugliche Schirmmütze von Tschibo mit anknöpfbarem Genickschutz in hellbeige. Haben mir meine Erben geschhenkt. 

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

Genickschutz ist gut, ich habe früher so viel Sonne abbekommen (auch auf mein volles Haar), daß ich eher Hautkrebs erwartet hätte. Aber so spielt das Leben. Übrigens ich vertrage Ketokonazol ausgezeichnet (ohne Durchfall, trotz Unmengen eigenem Obst), hoffentlich bringt es auch was. Ich brauche keinen Schattenspender. Bei mir spendet ein Mamutbaum eine Thuja und ein Ginko, alle über 40 Jahre alt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Eine Beschäftigung finden, bei der man die Krankheit vergisst. Das ist eine gute Sache. Bei mir sind das Reisen und Aufenthalte in Spanien. So war ich letzte Woche  auf Reisen  und habe u.a. den Friedhof von Marl besucht und mir von einem Bekannten die verschiedenen Arten von Begräbnissen zeigen und erklären lassen, von der konventionellen (nicht mehr modernen) Erdbestattung  bis hin zur Bestattung der Asche "auf der grünen Wiese". Dazwischen gibt es verschiedene Abstufungen der Urnenbeisetzung mit oder ohne Gedenktafel,  und als Neuerung auf dem Marler Friedhof bietet sich an die belüftete Bestattung in einem mit Belüftungslöchern versehenen Beton-Behälter. Diese Behälter werden nur untief vergraben und haben den Vorteil verkürzter Nutzungszeiten und der Wiederverwendbarkeit.
Für  Studien dieser Art bietet sich der Marler Friedhof an und ich kann ihn empfehlen.
Im Vergleich zum Zentralfriedhof in Berlin-Lichtenberg, den ich auch gut kenne,  würde ich sagen, dass in Marl die Grabreihen enger beieinander liegen während man in Berlin_Lichtenberg oft weite Wege zur nächsten Grabstelle gehen muss. Der Marler Friedhof ist allerdings ein geschichtsloses, funktional gestaltetes Areal wohingegen der Zentralfriedhof  eine Historie hat  und  zudem befindet sich hier die zentrale Gedenkstätte für verdiente Sozialisten wie Walter Ulbricht, Rosa Luxemburg, Ernst Thälmann u.a. Gerne würde ich später auch in so illustrem Kreise begraben sein, aber es fehlen mir hierfür die antifaschistischen Meriten. Vielleicht erschafft der BPS später mal so etwas wie eine "Gedenk- und Erinnerungsstätte  für verdiente Prostatakrebs-Forum-Nutzer", wo ich dann kraft der schieren Anzahl meiner Beiträge Aussichten hätte aufgenommen zu werden. Da  ich aber nur über eine bescheidene Sterbeversicherung über 3.000 Euro verfüge, müsste ich vorher  erfahren, was ein so bevorzugter Platz kosten würde.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## renegat

> Im Vergleich zum Zentralfriedhof in Berlin-Lichtenberg, den ich auch gut kenne, würde ich sagen, dass in Marl die Grabreihen enger beieinander liegen während man in Berlin_Lichtenberg oft weite Wege zur nächsten Grabstelle gehen muss.


Hallo Reinardo,
die Länge eines Friehofweges interessiert mich gar nicht, ich werde doch so wie so getragen!

Gruß renegat

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Reinardo, renegat,

da habt ihr ja meinem Thread eine interessante Wende verpasst. Es handelt sich bei obigem Bauwerk übrigens nicht um eine Friedhofsmauer. Noch bin ich dem Leben zugewandt.

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind: Ich werde vermutlich im Grab meiner Mutter landen. Das ist die mit Abstand preiswerteste Lösung, haben mir die Erben vermittelt. Das wird eine interessante Erfahrung. Auf so engem Raum war ich nur prenatal mit meiner Mutter zusammen, Urne an Urne, zwischen uns nur eine Queckenwurzel.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinardo,

ich möchte nicht so eng liegen, bei deinen Linken schon gar nicht. Mit großem Abstand, wär nicht schlecht, wenn man im richtigen Leben und den Bauplatzkosten und Platzgrößen diese Möglichkeit nicht hatte. Mir wärs am liebsten in meinem Urwald, aber das ist nicht erlaubt, in der Nähe meiner Katze, die ich ja damals überlebt habe.

Gruß Hans

----------


## renegat

> da habt ihr ja meinem Thread eine interessante Wende verpasst.


Das war aber nicht beabsichtigt




> Wo wir schon beim Thema sind: Ich werde vermutlich im Grab meiner Mutter landen. Das ist die mit Abstand preiswerteste Lösung, haben mir die Erben vermittelt.


Preiswert schon, bedenke aber bitte die ständige Beaufsichtigung!

Gruß renegat

----------


## Hans-W.

Mein Sarg wird mit vielen Löchern versehen - damit die Würmer zum kotzen raus können.
Hans-W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Winfried,

kennst Du den Witz?

Eine untröstliche Witwe ging zum Friedhof zu ihrem kürzlich verstobenen Mann ans Grab und wollte Rat von Ihm und bei dieser Gelegenheit hatte Sie Blumen mit gebracht und reinigte das Grab von Unrat und dabei kam Ihr einen Zettel in die Hand darauf stand folgende Notiz:

"Du brauchst nicht mehr länger um mich trauern, ich bin 3 Gräber weiter bei Frau Maier"

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*"Waldbestattung im Ruheforst*

Hallo, Hans, Reinardo, Winfried, Renegat, Helmut und Schorschel. Im letzten Wochenblatt war wieder eine Anzeige mit der beruhigenden Überschrift:

*Unter allen Wipfeln ist Ruh'*

Besuchen Sie unsere kostenlosen Waldführungen im "Ruhe-Forst Pfälzerwald"
Termine 14. Oktober - 28.Oktober + 11. November 2007

Forstamt Bad Dürkheim - Telefon 06322/946716 oder 
www.ruheforst-pfaelzerwald.de

*"Wie Blätter im Walde sind die Geschlechter der Menschen; Blätter verweht der Wind zur Erde, andere treibt dann wieder der Wald, wenn erneut der Frühling kommt: So auch der Menschen Geschlecht, dies wächst und jenes verschwindet"* (Homer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Discountbestattungen*

Hallo, nachdem immer mehr Leute immer weniger Geld zur Verfügung haben, werden wohl auch die früher so beliebten großen Grabsteine immer seltener zu sehen sein. 
Die "Welt am Sonntag" hat sich dieses traurigen Themas angenommmen:

http://www.welt.de/finanzen/article1...n_koennen.html

Ich werde bestimmt kaum Gelegenheit haben, mir genauer anschauen zu können, wo man mich verbuddelt. Es sei denn Petrus läßt mich mal am langen seidenen Faden wieder zur Erde gleiten, um mein eigenes Grab zu besuchen.

*"Alle Wünsche werden klein gegen den, gesund zu sein"*
(Volksweisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

